# Lector optico de hojas de respuesta



## riksoul2 (Mar 24, 2009)

Querida comunidad de electrónica

      Basicamente me han dejado un proyecto de desarollar un lector óptico de hojas de respuesta del examen de TOEFL
     y queria si me podrian ayudar con tips eh ideas de que sensores utilizar,acondicionamiento de señal etc aqui les dejo algunos de los aspectos a desarrollar:

Diseñar e implementar un sistema lector de hojas de respuesta el cual tenga la capacidad
de:
- Leer el nombre de la persona o matricula que presenta el examen, dicho nombre
debe ser mostrado en un conjunto de display alfanuméricos o en una pantalla de tipo
LCD.

-Mostrar solamente la cantidad de respuestas correctas en un conjunto de displays o
en una pantalla de tipo LCD.

- Configurar las repuestas del examen, ya que no siempre se aplica el mismo.

la hoja de respuesta a utilizar es el examen del TOEFL, aqui les dejo un link donde se explica una hoja de respuestas, pero solo es un ejemplo, no es la hoja de respuestas completa:
http://freelearningtips.org/TOEFL/tests/Answer Sheet.jpg

De verdad les agradeceria sus ideas, sus tips y cualquier duda haganmela saber...

Sin mas por el momento me despido con un coordial saludo a todos


----------



## raven_hp (Mar 24, 2009)

Querida comunidad, deseo compartirles con todo afecto que yo tengo la misma problemática que mi compañero y buen amigo riksoul2 [chadou]. Espero que alguien nos conteste amablemente, y gracias al compañero que subió la duda qeu ambos compartimos. u.u

Gracias y un cooordial saludo también de mi parte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2009)

riksoul2 dijo:
			
		

> ....- Leer el nombre de la persona o matricula que presenta el examen, dicho nombre
> debe ser mostrado en un conjunto de display alfanuméricos o en una pantalla de tipo LCD.


Para esto necesitas un sistema de reconocimiento de texto OCR, y además no creo que logre determinar con suficiente precisión los nombre de todos por las diferentes formas de escritura caligráfica, en todo caso se necesita la capacidad de una PC.



> -Mostrar solamente la cantidad de respuestas correctas en un conjunto de displays o
> en una pantalla de tipo LCD.
> 
> - Configurar las repuestas del examen, ya que no siempre se aplica el mismo.


Para esto puedes emplear una matriz con calados donde caen las respuestas (Multiple Choice) en cada calado se coloca un sensor por reflexión, si el casillero esta tildado, la reflexión sera nula, si esta en blanco el mismo blanco del papel produce reflexión y da un estado alto en el sensor.
Las respuestas siempre deben caer dentro de la zona de los lectores, para lo cual se pre-imprime en la hoja del examen cuadrados a tildar.

El análisis de respuestas lo puedes hacer mediante un PIC que determine los aciertos o no de acuerdo a datos pre-grabados, comparando lo leído con lo grabado.
Por ejemplo:
Un examen XX dará una serie de respuestas posibles A, B, C, D de las cuales solo es válida una, es un numero de 2 bit´s.

El valor leído se compara con el valor grabado (Distinto para examen), solo es cuestión de hacer 2 sumas, una de las coincidencias y otras de la NO coincidencias



> la hoja de respuesta a utilizar es el examen del TOEFL.


No se que es eso


----------



## scarabadmaster (Mar 25, 2009)

La hoja de respuestas tipo TOEFL es como la que que esta en los archivos adjuntos . Saludos.


----------



## raven_hp (Mar 25, 2009)

gracias estimado compañero por subir la hoja de respuestas del toefl, en nombre de la querida comunidad de electrónica se le agradece! 
Pero no esta completa x_x


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 25, 2009)

Se tendria que hacer un lector con leds y fotodiodos, se hace pasar la hoja de respuestas atravez de este lector y las marcas de lapiz van a bloquear el rayo de luz, con eso podemos saber la respuesta, para identificar la pregunta se usan las marcas impresas en negro que estan en el borde de la pagina, es un metodo muy sencillo

La bronca sigue siendo el nombre...  a menos que venga codificado de la misma manera en una hoja de respuestas, van a tener que usar un lector OCR para poder identificar los datos...


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 25, 2009)

Por mas que resuelvas la parte electronica de la manera que sea, te va a quedar la parte mecanica. Porque a la hoja tenes que acomodarla sobre una superficie plana y hacer la exploracion o arrastrarla como en un fax.

La opcion mecanica mas comoda es precisamente reciclar un scanner o un fax, pero para hacer eso mejor buscate directamente un scanner rapido y un software orientado a la copia de libros (tipo el Abbyy Finereader). 
Vas a tener una digitalizacion rapida y despues arreglatelas con el soft para interpretar las imagenes. Si interpretar la imagen te resultara dificil con la PC -->mucho mas dificil te va a resultar con un microcontrolador.


----------



## Romyggar (Mar 25, 2009)

riksoul2, mi proyecto grado universitario se trata de implementar un algoritmo OCR en un PIC, y la verdad no es por desanimarte pero es muy complicado lograr lo que pides sin un computador. 

la opción más recomendable es la que plantea eduardo: digitalizar las imágenes y procesarlas con algún software


----------



## scarabadmaster (Abr 22, 2009)

Alguna idea,?, s i en efecto el nombre viene codificado en la hoja de respuestas


----------



## TEKU (Abr 22, 2009)

saludos cordiales a todos los miembros del foro. soy un nuebro integrante y quiero aportarte algo respecto a tu inquietud.

unos compañeros mios realizan un proyecto similar actualmente, ellos utilizan la parte mecanica de una impresora hp y obtienen los datos con unos +/- 17 sensores (cny70) estos sensan blanco y negro, los datos son recopilados por un PIC16F84A y prosesados por un computador con un sofware diseñado por ellos.........

respecto a el nombre del estudiante: es mejor utilizar la matricula o un numero (1-99). mas adelante vere si te consigo su hoja de repuestas.....

aquii te dejo un croki de la hoja de respuestas utilizada por mis compañeros, kien me la facilito me pidio k le diera creditoaporte gracias a ¨erick santos¨ del instituto politecnico industrial de santiago IPISA en el taller de electronica....)

nota: solo un ejemplo, fijate k se selecciona el msd y el lsd de la matricula del estudiante en columnas separadas......


----------

